
Speed up JavaScript crypto - mihas
https://github.com/xlab-si/e2ee-client/wiki/Speed-up-Javascript-crypto
======
gravypod
Why is this using jQuery to clone an object? Much of the features this
presents can easily be done with pure JavaScript. There is no need for added
libraries unless I'm not seeing something.

~~~
mihas
It is used for other things too, it wasn't introduced only for cloning. But
yes, it could be replaced with pure JavaScript, I might do this when
refactoring next time.

~~~
gravypod
From what I remember, the jQuery implementation isn't as fast as the native JS
implementation when it comes to this. This was true at least for Chrome IIRC.

